# Endo scratch with a medicated FET



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping that you can help. I've had an endo scratch a few time with no success. We are due to have another fet soon and I'm not sure whether to have the scratch or not? All the studies seem to be on women who have increased success with a scratch with a natural cycle but not when on the pill beforehand. Any thought? 

Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey so far I have had one failed fresh cycle without the scratch (which I regret to this date!!) but the clinic never suggested it possibly because usually they only recommend it for those with multiple failed cycles.  I am due for my first fet soon and when I asked the consultant about the scratch during our review consultation, I was told that the endometrial scratch benefits mostly women who are undergoing a fresh cycle and that there are no proven studies that show that women undergoing a fet benefit from the scratch but it does not do any harm on the other hand.  I asked my gyanecologist about this and he actually agreed with our fertility specialist.  I decided to go for it anyway because I thought to myself that if the cycle fails I will regret the decision of not having had the scratch done.  It happened to me after my failed cycle.  If you think that you are going to having any regrets about not having the scratch done in the event that the cycle fails, then I would strongly recommend that you just go for it because having regrets is the last thing you want to deal with following a failed cycle.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I had an endo scratch before a medicated FET in the summer and it's the only time I had a BFP.  Unfortunately it was shortlived but I got further than ever before.
Hope that helps.
Sara. xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ladies. It used to be £80 at my clinic and they've recently increased it to £260! I'm just not ure whether its worth it or not. The n,y time I've had a bfp was the first fet and I hadn't had a scratch. Xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

I had a scratch done before my successful FET, but it is hard to say whether that made the difference or not, as we also used embryo glue and steroids this time around. 

My consultant didn't say anything about it being less useful prior to a FET though, and my lining was a bit thicker (9.3mm) compared to that for my fresh cycle (8.3mm) - again, can't be certain this was due to the scratch, but it is possible. 

Good luck. xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

What's the general feeling on whether an endo scratch hurts?


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't find it painful. It was over extremely quickly and I barely felt anything.

I did have a few cramps that evening, but nothing too bad.


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks boris x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

I found it fine. I've had three now. Hurts for 30 secs and that's about it. Xx


----------



## sazzle305 (Jan 20, 2014)

After 3 failed fresh cycles we were willing to try anything to supplement our FET,  I found the procedure pretty much painless, Just some very mild cramping later in the day.   I think it is well worth considering, there is more and more evidence to suggest that this procedure can be of benefit - which I dont think is restricted to fresh cycles.


----------

